# 2 Fatties and a Cardiac Chicken/lots of Q-view



## smokingd (Dec 28, 2009)

Ok I wanted Pizza fatty and Jo (my wife) wanted a breakfast fatty. The logical option make both and a chicken. For my fatties I used a combo of wild hog and regular ground beef. (used regular to add some fat as the wild hog is super lean)

For the Pizza fatty I used red, yellow, and green pepper, as well as some onion all cut in small cubes. Honey and garlic pepperoni sticks cut small. and some ham slices. The cheese is an Italian blend.

Didn't use the mushroom's cause my bro whined.
The pizza sauce and pepperoni

The Veg

CHEESE

HAM

that pic was taken before I had to take all the veg off and cut smaller LOL

On to the breakfast sorry less pic's of this one. I went with a simple mix of cubed hashbrowns (McCain's) some scrambled eggs, chopped onion, and some fine chopped mushrooms. (chopped fine so bro don't know lol)

Toss on some cheese (marble)

The weave

I prefer to put my rub on the inside of the weave so the flavour goes straight to the meat (Jeff's rub)


Now on to what I am calling cardiac chicken. First I did the heart healthy thing and removed the skin LOL. Then quartered the bird.

I the proceded to inject it with a mix of butter,garlic juice and Jeff's rub. once injected a healthy coat of rub.

Then wrap in bacon


Into the uds I went with a mix of birch chunks and hickory chips using the minion method

I kept my temp around 230-245

Not easy when there is this much snow temp was 28f i think or -5c


Everything turned out fantastic
the fatties



And the Cardiac Chicken


It was Great chicken came out extra moist and packed with flavour. And the fatties were wonderful.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## thunderdome (Dec 28, 2009)

That's good looking food.  That's a nice UDS as well.


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 28, 2009)

Dennis, that is certainly some great looking fatties and chicken...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I do have one question which may sound dumb but why did you leave the little blue sticker on the one wing quarter...


----------



## smokingd (Dec 28, 2009)

LOL is not a sticker is a weird metal thingy wrapped through the meat and around the bone


----------



## bigtrain74 (Dec 28, 2009)

Beautiful job! I love the chicken in bacon!


----------



## smokingd (Dec 28, 2009)

The bacon adds an amazing flavour to the chicken


----------



## bcmc (Dec 28, 2009)

WOW! you cant go wrong with bacon and chicken. Outstanding!!!! Bcmc.


----------

